# Adopted pregnant doe



## Alice

Hello!

I haven't been on here much since my Alice passed. Almost immediately after, I lost two more girls; one to pneumonia and the other to a brain tumor. I'm left with Sweet Pea. She needed a friend after losing her sisters, so I decided to rescue this time around and hopefully get an older doe.

My local humane society called me a few days after I put in an application and told them what I was looking for. Occassionally, rats come through, and two days ago I picked up this cutie. The first thing I noticed.....she was very obviously pregnant. 

They were calling her Apple, but I haven't officially named her yet. This is going to be her baby adoption thread, as I was only looking to adopt one or two more friends.....not ten!  So, since she's suddenly very active and nesting now, I figured I would post her to see who may be interested in adopting her pups.

She IS an odd eye rat, so risk of babies with megacolon is very high (or so I've read). With that in mind, I will keep the pups until about seven or eight weeks to make sure no one has to go through losing a pup after adopting. If anyone has any experience with a mega colon risk litter, please pm me to let me know if this is reasonable; I'm winging the timeframe, as I read by 5 weeks signs of MC will be apparent, but I like better safe than sorry!

Here's a picture of her yesterday. I have no idea what dad looks like; she was alone at the shelter and didn't come in with a male. The person who dropped her off didn't leave any pertanent information either....just that they didn't want her anymore. 

I'm in Orange County of NY, for those who may be interested!


----------



## moonkissed

I'm sorry for your loss 

It is possible that you could take her to the vet and have her given something to end the pregnancy. Honestly it is what I would suggest. You don't know her history or age. There could be tons of risks involved for both her and the babies. And it would save alot of suffering of the babies if the worst happened and they did have megacolon.

http://ratguide.com/health/digestive/megacolon.php has good info

If u do decide to let her go through with having the babies..

Some helpful links for the babies development & sexing:
http://www.afrma.org/babyratdevdaily.htm
http://tigertailrattery.weebly.com/growth-picture-journal.html
http://ratguide.com/breeding/baby_development/birth_to_weaning.php
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/p/sexing-and.html
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=42


----------



## Alice

Yeah, I know nothing about her history at all. I did call my vet and asked about ending the pregnancy the day I picked her up, but he wanted to spay her. I brought her in for a check up since I was going to do that anyway, and he said she's approximately seven months old and healthy otherwise. I thought about just doing the spay, but it seems so invasive and risky for her. My vet said he would be on call for me in case anything went wrong over the weekend.Is there a medication they can use that he didn't think of? He said she's ready to go practically any second; could that be why he suggested the spay over anything else?I'll call him and ask again too. I don't mind raising a litter, taking them to the vet, and rehoming them if I have to. I don't even mind keeping them all if I must; I've got another DCN coming....couldn't pass up a good sale. I appreciate the info and will update after calling the vet. I would much rather not do anything invasive if it's not necessary, though I do not intend to let any MC baby suffer.Also, if a birth does occur, I will make it very clear that these are pets only, even if I have to neuter before rehoming to make sure these genes don't pass on. I don't think any MC risk rat should be intentionally bred. I can keep the girls for my own little mischief if I must, lol.Just wanted to make sure no one thought I was going through with this because 'awww, cute babies!'. I'm trying to do the best I can for everyone involved.  Will update soon!


----------



## moonkissed

Spaying is invasive and can be risky but on the flip side it lowers the risk of tumors by alot. It is a difficult decision as both could be good or bad.

There is a medication they can give to end the pregnancy, it is called galastop. In the US it can be called Dostinex, Cabasar.

I think it is really great that you are willing to keep all the babies if you have to. It can sometimes be difficult to find homes, and even worse to find actual good, loving, forever homes. Though going from 2 rats to 10, 15, 20+ is a bit of extra work lol!!

Along with all those links I gave you. I would also put her in her own cage away from your other female. I do not suggest leaving her in with your other female while she gives birth. Sometimes everything goes well but it is risky and can be stressful for the mom. Making a bin cage is not very expensive and works really well. A tank can be used temporarily as well. You don't want any babies falling out through bars or escaping.
Bin cage guide (I just use normal zip ties but alot of them) http://rat-breeder-confessions.blogspot.com/2015/10/diy-bin-cages.html

Rats usually do not show until the last week of their pregnancy. So you could be expecting babies any day now.


----------



## Alice

My vet just called me back and said he doesn't have those meds on hand, and waiting until it arrives might be too late. He's certain she's going to pop over the weekend. The only option he is going to offer is the surgery if I really want to terminate... There's a blood hemmorage risk though, he says, since she's so late.I'm going to continue with the pregnancy as the risk is too great. My vet IS on call if something happens though, which I'm grateful for! He's one of the few that does house calls for exotics lol.I'll still post babies here if anyone wants to adopt. I wouldn't mind meeting some people halfway at reasonable distances, but there will be a little adoption questionare. Kits will be rehomed for free; adopters that need me to meet half way I'll just ask for gas fare, and I will only do this for those who seem like excellent homes! I'm definitely not looking to sell these guys/gals....just find them forever homes with loving families. Finding good homes can be very difficult....it's why I'm starting now lol! But, if I have to, they will all be my little fuzzybutts. I've decided to name the mom Bowie....due to her different colored eyes.  The babies will all be named after Bowie's songs. I still can't believe David Bowie is gone... Bowie is in her own tub now; thank you for that diy! Couldn't find zip ties but used binder clips instead...they work pretty well for now. She wasn't with Sweet Pea due to my quarantine procedures, but at least she's out of my aquarium. It's too small for babies, and I like the extra air flow! She's furiously nest building, so I don't think there is much time left at all. I'll post again once something happens!


----------



## Augustine

I've no experience with risky pregnancies so I can offer no advice, only good wishes to you, the mama, and her babies. I hope everything goes alright and that you will be able to find good homes for them.


----------



## Alice

Thank you!I got home after running some errands today, and she popped! I heard the squeaks and did a quick check to make sure everything was okay, and she was quietly nursing. I didn't disturb her or take the time to try to count the kits, but what I could see....I counted about eight. That's not a bad size. I'm going to let her rest and clean out the bloody litter tomorrow; I'll get a size count then.


----------



## moonkissed

Congrats. Yeah 8 is not too bad at all.

I'd suggest when you check on the babies to lure mom out of the cage first with a yummy treat. Put her aside with some yummy food or let her run around and stretch her legs while you look over and handle the babies.
Moms will have some raging mommy hormones and can be quite protective. She may try to bite at you, even if she was super sweet before. It can also jsut stress her out to actually see u handling them. It is ok to handle them though!

When you check on them look for milk bands to make sure everyone is eating well. 

And you can actually start trying to sex them already (which is nice for advertising homes early IMO). Pics in the links I gave you but the easiest way to me is to pick one up and just keep comparing until u see a difference lol Then it stands out and is easy.

Also depending on what food you are currently feeding, you may want to give mom extra protein. I like 18% for moms/babies. Up to 20% is ok. Hard boiled eggs are a huge favorite with my moms. Chicken breast is good too. Alittle bit of high quality dog food is ok. I also give her lots of veggies, baby food, yogurt. Feeding all those babies takes alot out of her!


----------



## Gribouilli

Congrats to you and the mom


----------



## Minky

Woah, Momma is beautiful! Congrats and good luck with those babies


----------



## Gribouilli

It would be impossible for me not to want to keep them all. Good luck in finding them good homes


----------



## Pixxiies

Congratulations!

I would possibly be interested in taking in another male or two in the next couple of months. I live in central Connecticut, by Hartford. Keep us posted!


----------



## Alice

Pixxiies said:


> Congratulations!I would possibly be interested in taking in another male or two in the next couple of months. I live in central Connecticut, by Hartford. Keep us posted!


Sometimes, I head out toward Connecticut in the Spring to see family. Perhaps we could meet up at that time to make it easier for you. Thank you, all! I haven't bothered her much, since she basically wasn't settled in by the time she gave birth, and I don't want to stress her. Once I feel she's more comfortable, I will take some pictures! She had a total of thirteen though; not a bad size, since I thought she'd be closer to twenty....she was gigantic! I'm glad it's not too many, though.Will keep everyone updated!


----------



## Alice

I apologize for not updating. I went through a move, and then got carbon monoxide poisoning while at my new house. It's been a rough few months!But I'm here and the babies are ready for loving homes. If there is still anyone interested, I have pictures of when they were younger, and can take current pictures if anyone is interested. I'm still a little out of it and in pain, otherwise I'd take the time to take new pictures now. I'll gladly do so for any of the ones interested!!(So, I apparently can't get them to upload from my phone....give me a few minutes, and I'll post from my laptop in a seperate reply!)


----------



## Alice

(this is a test to see if it works, if it does, this is Spirit, a girl!)


----------



## Alice

This is Candy! I did a Halloween theme naming event, just so you know. Candy is as sweet as her name suggests and enjoys cuddles!


----------



## Alice

This is my sweet Spooky girl! She is a very fearless little adventurer and enjoys veggies as well as romping with your hand! I forgot to add that she has a white belly and small white 'socks'.


----------



## Alice

This is Boo! She is very sweet and enjoys adventuring even more than her sister! She also has more white on her legs than Spooky.


----------



## Alice

This is Jack (O' Lantern)! I'm considering keeping him, but for now will see if anyone is interested in him first. He's a real sweetheart. Jack is shy at first and will shiver in your hand for a few seconds, but with a few calm words, he melts like a true heart throb! His favorite activity is cuddling in the crook of my arm while I gently rub his head. He is a really good boy that definitely deserves a home where he can receive all the love and attention his cute little heart can handle. I'm sure he'd even make a really good therapy rat, if his temperament stays this way passed puberty!


----------



## Alice

Say hello to Zero, from Nightmare Before Christmas! Zero is a very laid back little boy. He will play with your hand forever if you'd let him, but he really just likes to sit in a lap and sleep. He acts like a little prince; if you have something in your hand or in your mouth, he's going to want to know what it is (and take half of it!). He's not a picky eater at all, and generally likes to stick close to his human friends. He will explore, but not as readily as his siblings.


----------



## Alice

Here was a cute little surprise! His name is Lambchop; I deviated from the theme for him due to his coat. He's like a little sheep! He is pretty timid, but can't see very well. I took him to the vet due to him shaking his head from side to side. The vet said that he's completely fine, but due to his very red eyes, his eye sight is poor. He likes to cuddle with soft blankets and loves adventuring under the blankets! He will sit still eventually for cuddles. He does love when I kiss his belly and face; he is the only one that won't try to push my face away and will give kisses back!


----------



## Alice

Last, but not least!, is Ghost! He has very little white on his belly and likes to play hide and seek. I 'tag' him and he will dive for a hiding spot, peek out, 'tag' my hand back by jumping on it, then hid again and wait for me to 'tag' him back! He absolutely loves to play and nibble. I'm curbing the nibbling behavior with toys; he is a shredder and loves toys that are fun to pull apart. While they all love toys, he actively plays with each one and gets super excited when new toys are introduced! He likes to carry the balls around; I'm sure he can be trained to 'dunk' a basketball! I haven't tried yet though.So, those are the babies! If anyone is interested, you can PM me or respond here. I'm pretty much bedridden for a few days, so I'll be on lurking a lot. Thanks for looking, and hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Gribouilli

I would create another thread with your location in the headline and just link to this thread. This way people searching Google for rats to adopt in your area will come upon your thread. You will get more attention from people here too. Just my 2 cents. Your babies are absolutly adorable btw


----------



## Alice

Gribouilli said:


> I would create another thread with your location in the headline and just link to this thread. This way people searching Google for rats to adopt in your area will come upon your thread. You will get more attention from people here too. Just my 2 cents. Your babies are absolutly adorable btw


 Thanks, I will! That's a really good idea.


----------

